# plans for safely using mercury



## whitesid (Mar 25, 2009)

i want to use some mercury for recovering gold that i have. does anyone have any plans for something that i can build to safely boil away the mercury and let it condense back into the liquid away from my gold, but still keeping it contained, not letting any of it getting into the environment.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 25, 2009)

You need a mercury retort. Unless you have skills in machining, you'd be far better served to buy one than to make one yourself. It could spell the difference between life and death, or a miserable existence, assuming you got exposed to mercury vapors by using a home made device that didn't function properly. They're not complicated, but it's important that they seal and cool properly. 

Harold


----------



## whitesid (Mar 25, 2009)

where would be a good place to look for them? i tried google and there wasn't any that i could find for sale.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.abprospecting.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/pg162008.jpg

There are lots of others. Look harder.

http://www.google.com/search?q=mercury+retort&sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1B3GGGL_enUS259US259


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 1, 2009)

Whitesid

In this manual would provide you some ideas,like this picture

http://142.103.159.167/documents/non_country%20specific/training%20manual%20for%20miners%20Marcello%2015.pdf.

Regards


----------

